
Elon Musk is doing for executive compensation what he did for electric cars - lavamantis
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/another-tesla-win-elon-musks-compensation-plan-is-executive-pay-done-right-2016-04-22
======
FireBeyond
"Multi billionaire who would never have to work another day in his life, who
could quit now and spend a million dollars a DAY for the next say forty years
of his life and still have money in bank, agrees to compensation plan based on
value added, not increasing his treasure chest."

Or "man who doesn't need more, doesn't ask for more".

~~~
KB1JWQ
Exactly. Most people aren't in a position to waive their salary for a few
years on the off-chance a moonshot works out.

~~~
mschuster91
IIRC with Musk he put _all_ his fortune into the basket with SpaceX and Tesla
at the same time. That's yet another level.

------
thevibesman
I think this is an interesting compensation plan and agree that this seems
like a more modern and practical compensation plan than the example from Ford.

I'm curious what sort of milestones/requirements Musk would put in place as
Chairman if he were to hire another CEO. I would guess this might include some
sort of environmental requirements to continue things like Musk's strong
dedication to 100% electric (no long-range gas tank).

~~~
xiphias
A part of why people are buying Teslas is because of the vision of getting rid
of most CO2 car emissions. If the vision would change, people wouldn't buy as
many cars which would impact the value of the company quite badly, so it won't
happen.

------
mempko
What I like about old compensation package vs this one is that before, they
didn't even pretend that CEO's have a huge influence on the quality of
product. Now, Musk gets to pretend he had some important role in creating a
quality product.

~~~
tobz
This strawman argument detracts from a bigger point: many people dislike the
idea of a CEO getting bonuses no matter whether the company's chips are up or
down. It's not revolutionary, but the signaling is still appreciated and
important.

Tangentially, I think it's disingenuous to say that Elon Musk hasn't had a
large amount of input in Tesla Motors, or any other venture he's a part of.
Even a cursory glance of his Twitter shows that he clearly has deep knowledge
in the automotive/aerospace fields, and further searching shows he was
involved heavily in the Roadster design[1], which was a pretty important piece
of establishing Tesla Motors as a bonafide manufacturer - both from a "cars
people want to buy and drive" and "cars which are pushing the status quo"
aspect.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk#Tesla_Motors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk#Tesla_Motors)

